# Water Tower



## BigCountry77 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the new water tower that we put up saturday for Poverty Creek Hunting Club. it will have a shower in the middle of the legs and a spigot for cleaning water. it may be cold but we wont stink this hunting season. it is a 275 gallon tote that is placed at 11'-0" to the 2" valve. i still have to install the water pump to fill the tank, but the hard work is done.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2010)

looks like we will have some muddy feet and I ain't taking no shower with you!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good but why is it so tall?


----------



## BigCountry77 (Jun 14, 2010)

Technical answer;
water gains .433 psi per foot
with a 10 foot drop I'll have 
4.33 psi just from gravity. 
The real answer;
it just looks cool


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 14, 2010)

BigCountry77 said:


> Technical answer;
> water gains .433 psi per foot
> with a 10 foot drop I'll have
> 4.33 psi just from gravity.
> ...



Now that's cool!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 14, 2010)

That will be some major shrinkage, during a January Shower!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 14, 2010)

Great work.  That'll be great during bow season.  Late gun, not so much.

Hoss


----------



## seeker (Jun 14, 2010)

There have been days that we all would have liked a cold shower.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2010)

seeker said:


> There have been days that we all would have liked a cold shower.


 come on up, YOU can use that 2nd shower nozzle on that thing


----------



## carver (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good, how is it filled? We have power at our camp but like ya'll, no water.I'm a appliance tech, And  I took a dishwasher motor and set up as a pump and used it to fill our large tanks from smaller(35 gal. tanks at ground level.No power,No problem, use a generator, also added waterheater element to big tank so we also have hot and cold running water!!!


----------



## BigCountry77 (Jun 15, 2010)

carver said:


> Looks good, how is it filled? We have power at our camp but like ya'll, no water.I'm a appliance tech, And  I took a dishwasher motor and set up as a pump and used it to fill our large tanks from smaller(35 gal. tanks at ground level.No power,No problem, use a generator, also added waterheater element to big tank so we also have hot and cold running water!!!



i wish we had power, its either generator or battery. i am looking at a 12v pump to pump water in.


----------



## carver (Jun 15, 2010)

why not a 120v pump and a generator, you don't have to run it long to fill your tank then let gravity drain your tank down,that dishwasher motor moves a lot of water in a short amount of time,work good for us.we have used this system for 5 years and as long as the pump is drained down,we don't have to worry about it freezing up.I'll try to post pics. of a pump set up.


----------



## LawnStalker (Jun 15, 2010)

For hot water, you ought to try have that main tank feed a smaller dark colored tank and have the sun do the work. Given a clear plastic windbreak that thing ought to get hot enough to skin you during the summer and still be much warmer than outside temps in the winter.

How much water will that thing hold anyway? 200 gallons? 400?  Hope its got some serious foundation under those poles- hate to be the eigth guy to shower and have a side give in as it sinks into the mud a few inches.  At 8lbs/gallon even a 5 galon bucket dropped on you at 10' will smart something fierce much less 50 or 100 gallons.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jun 15, 2010)

*Shower*

That is great.
You may want to move it away from that tree as well.
Wind would be your enemy.
Likewise, you may consider some guy wires on each corner to stabilize it.
Excellent job.

Mr. Fishunt


----------



## fishingtiger (Jun 18, 2010)

are you not worrying about the water freezing during a real hard freeze like we had last January?


----------



## BigCountry77 (Jun 18, 2010)

fishingtiger said:


> are you not worrying about the water freezing during a real hard freeze like we had last January?



with the tote it acts like a ice cube tray in your freezer water will expand up, and as long as it is not completely full it should not bust.


----------



## Pat Tria (Jun 22, 2010)

Great set up for camp water. That shower will sure feel nice. 
One suggestion I have is to treat the water with chlorine against bacteria bacteria and algae. The sunlight will degrade the chlorine so this will need to be a periodic application. I would hate to see someone developing a skin rash as a result of bacteria. 
Initially, I'd add about 3-4 ounces of 5% bleach  then on a subsequent application drop down to the 1 -2 ounces per application.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope the platform is sturdy enough, if the tote is filled up you have about 2200 pounds just in the weight of the water.

Also you will need to insulate the pipes pretty good and possibly get a thermal blanket or wrap to put around the tank during the winter.

Other than that it looks good.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 25, 2010)

If you ask around  you can often find an old 'enclosed' type shower stall someone is getting rid of. Swamp Fox and I fixed up a 'shower room' on a club once using an old one. Nice to have a platform of some type under the shower heads so you don't get dirt all over your feet. We actually had a little "changing room" where you could keep clean clothes ready to just step out of the shower.
Weight of that unit when it's full would be my only concern. Those water tanks are handy for all sorts of things. Have one at the house now that will be used for storing rain water to water the tomatoes.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 25, 2010)

You might want to consider putting a on demand 12 volt pump in the outflow line to get a good shower spray.  You aren't going to get much pressure as that tank drains down.


----------



## outlaw72 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt if it was painted black so algae  won't form inside  an get a  slimey shower or stopped up pipes.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 28, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt if you'd fill it up soon so I could water a foodplot


----------



## MTEMPLES77 (Jun 28, 2010)

what we did was get an small flotec basement pump and hard pipe it in line and heat our water by an fish fryer with an big pot and pour it into an 35 gal drum and flip the switch and nice warm shower with just enough pressure.


----------



## pondman81 (Jul 5, 2010)

That setup is perfect you could even use it to hunt from.


----------

